# Holy sh***



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Please tell me this is not the standard!!!!


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

??? :mellow:


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xgoXrhrpcM

Sorry forgot link!!


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

I was so shocked by the video I wasn't thinking!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Standard or not we don't do it. I am not a licensed electrician.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I had my doubts about D. Paul and performing property preservation tasks.

He has removed all doubts.

He should go back to his blog and website.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think in a bit of a misguided way, the video is supposed to be of some help to contractors during an initial or an HPIR. If a national were to make an in house training video for backfeeding, they would use a house just like that.
The reality is that a foreclosed property in that condition is few and far between. For us, off the top of my head, probably less than 10%.
The reality is more likely a 15k or less shack with an electrical system like the one below. 



I really don't think a video like that does any new guy in this biz any good.


----------



## EXTKY (Dec 4, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> I think in a bit of a misguided way, the video is supposed to be of some help to contractors during an initial or an HPIR. If a national were to make an in house training video for backfeeding, they would use a house just like that.
> The reality is that a foreclosed property in that condition is few and far between. For us, off the top of my head, probably less than 10%.
> The reality is more likely a 15k or less shack with an electrical system like the one below.
> 
> ...


I agree with ya about houses in this condition being few and far between but you never know what the condition is of the hidden wire!!! Anyways, you will never find me doing this no matter what they say!!!!


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

> Backfeeding is a dangerous practice that is illegal in many localities. If you backfeed your home’s electrical system and injure or kill a worker, you will be held liable and accountable, and more than likely will be criminally prosecuted for your actions. Further, even if no one is injured, if the utility finds that you are backfeeding their lines, you may be subject to fines.


 DO NOT backfeed from a generator...


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Just did a rehab on this one in November. Power was on, but yet some was off. House had a tiny issue with water damage. The panel was corroded and some breakers worked, some didn't work at all and some....well, lets just say they were unpredictable.


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> View attachment 356
> 
> 
> Just did a rehab on this one in November. Power was on, but yet some was off. House had a tiny issue with water damage. The panel was corroded and some breakers worked, some didn't work at all and some....well, lets just say they were unpredictable.


That's a beauty! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

rrogers66 said:


> Please tell me this is not the standard!!!!


Read any instructions and spec sheet for the HIPR service...

That is exactly how your instructed to complete them....everyone talking smack about this video obviously has never done HuD work...

That said... what you see in this video is the reason Nevada wants electricians to perform this service....it is a very dangerous service to complete under the given circumstances... 
Another issues brought up...again I have doubts that the commentator has completed any work for HUD...HUD will not accept a property that is not in broom-swept conveyance condition...
We have been completing services on HUD properties for over 5 years now we have yet to have a property with over 5 yards of debris, have had one property that had one tire and two one gallon cans of liquid Hazard material...

The only supplies we have had to purchase for HUD properties has been padlocks and anti-freeze....cleaning supplies have been graciously provided by other properties....gas for the generators,,,

However, the reality of the video in question that is referenced is extremely accurate in what you're asked to do when completing a HIPR service...and also the reason that many jurisdictions are requiring the service be completed by an electrician....and should you be curious as to what an electrician bills for this service???? $500 or more....
If you're considering performing this service you should check with your local agencies and contractors board to find out the restrictions you may have in your jurisdiction..


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Read any instructions and spec sheet for the HIPR service...
> 
> That is exactly how your instructed to complete them....everyone talking smack about this video obviously has never done HuD work...


 Come on Aaron, get off your high horse. You constantly spew what is illegal about everything being asked to do in this industry. Any jurisdiction that follows NEC (National Electric Code) will tell you this illegal. 

I don't give 2 chits about what is required on an HPIR. Have I done post convey HUD work, no. Have I done preconvey work, Yes. When I was asked to do post convey work, I ran this very issue past my insurance agent as well as my Electrician (he is a WI state licensed Master electrician). Tell you what, myself personally or anyone who works for me will NEVER backfeed into an electrical system.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Osha does not allow what HUD is requiring. I did post convey hud for 3 years til last fall. I always made them turn the power on. ...


----------



## NYSPPC (Jan 8, 2014)

I think we have all probably watched a video on youboob from this guy. Most are laughable. He uses that media to beat his own drum and take aim at people he believes have wronged him. It's a joke. If you back feed a home and start a fire or injury a linemen somewhere give this guy call and tell him you did what he said. See what reply you get. I stumbled across one of his videos while I was attempting to put together a training system for new employees. I ended up using one of his clips to show EXACTLY what NOT to do. Between the constant snorting back snot rockets and his all knowing attitude it's hard to stomach. Take one look at his set up and you know it's BS


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

here in Florida during Hurricane Season and power outages, some homeowners do this. The power companies recommend turning of the main breaker so if the power comes back on, you don't have an issue. Also, to prevent your generator current back feeding the line. However, that being said, they still recommend not to do it. And this is in days and weeks of power outage. They make a relay that can be added to an home to plug the generator directly into. But that would also require an electrician.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Thousands of people do this daily... :thumbsup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

GaReops said:


> Thousands of people do this daily... :thumbsup:


And thousands of people smoke crack. That dont make it right or legal


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

GaReops said:


> Thousands of people do this daily... :thumbsup:


And linemen are killed daily due to the stupidity of thousands of people doing this daily...


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Very simple if a nat or regional wants you to backfeed a house (which I would NEVER EVER EVER do) tell them to send documentation absolving you of all liability should something happen and see how fast they will back pedal. Don't do it no matter what its that simple! There is not a contract or any amount of money worth the consequences of a person getting killed because of shear stupidity.


----------

